
Ask HN: When did text wrapping break? - leetrout
Text wrapping in comments is broken on mobile on iOS 13.5.1 Safari.<p>Are android users seeing the same?<p>It’s now wrapping by character instead of whole words and is very distracting.
======
kissickas
I don't read HN on mobile, but I'm having the same problem on Firefox 77.0.1
for Linux Mint.

~~~
leetrout
Thanks for confirming. Looks like they fixed it.

